# Anyone using the Bosch Motorsport coilpack?



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Anyone using the Bosch Motorsport coilpack on a VRT?*

My coilpack is not so fresh anymore, and i remembered seeing this bosch coilpack on kevin's site. 
Thought about getting one myself, but i have some doubts about the installment 


> *Bosch Motorsport Ignition Coilpack*
> 
> Hands-down the best coilpack available for VW/Audi cars.
> Uses OEM ignition wires from VR6/16v/ABA engines.


 The above states that it uses OEM ignition wires. But the connector on the stock C-pack is a 5wire the bosch is a 4, so that won't work? 

Does anyone have experience installing this coilpack? 

Thanks, Pim


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I believe the coilpack comes with the correct plug. This coil is high current rather than the stock coil that uses an ignitor. Standalone is required.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

We were having random misfiring problems with my car with the stock coilpack. It would work for one run and not the next. Switched to the Bosch Motorsports coil and made 4 low 10 second passes without any problems.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

To bad i'm still not running standalone


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I run one on my ABAt Rabbit-- works mint.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i run one on my 16vt and it works awesome.. right about 3ms of dwell seems to work well with them as well too


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

pimS said:


> Thanks for the info!


What I mean is that the OEM spark plug wires can be used (I called them Ignition Wires).

You could use this coilpack on a stock ecu car by re-wiring the stock VR6 ignitor. there really isn't any benefit to that method though, if your VR6 coilpack was in good shape to begin with.

Either the coils themselves crack, or the ignitor stops working. So you would only be upgrading one part (the least important part at that)


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks kevin.

to-do : Find job > go lugtronic


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

lugnuts said:


> What I mean is that the OEM spark plug wires can be used (I called them Ignition Wires).
> 
> You could use this coilpack on a stock ecu car by re-wiring the stock VR6 ignitor. there really isn't any benefit to that method though, if your VR6 coilpack was in good shape to begin with.
> 
> Either the coils themselves crack, or the ignitor stops working. So you would only be upgrading one part (the least important part at that)


So for me that are running a chip tune and want to upgrade my stock coilpack, there is no benefits? And it will not be a plugn play fit? I can just go with a new oem coilpack instead ?

Sorry if I sound like a total noob, but i was thinking of upgrading to this coilpack.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

I'd throw away both stock icm and coilpack! A friend of mine is running one of these motorsport coilpacks on his bmw m5 engine and he is pushing almost 1000whp with no issues! I've recently upgraded to 3 msd coils with a Link 3 channel icm and before that i was using a ford edis coilpack with an aftermarket bosch 3 channel ignitor on stock engine management. 
Buy this http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_291&products_id=1780 And this http://www.thor-racing.co.uk/creation/thumbnail.asp?width=300&pic=Link_Igniter.jpg and your worries are over


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> So for me that are running a chip tune and want to upgrade my stock coilpack, there is no benefits? And it will not be a plugn play fit? I can just go with a new oem coilpack instead ?
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a total noob, but i was thinking of upgrading to this coilpack.


Having spark troubles?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> So for me that are running a chip tune and want to upgrade my stock coilpack, there is no benefits? And it will not be a plugn play fit? I can just go with a new oem coilpack instead ?
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a total noob, but i was thinking of upgrading to this coilpack.


The stock ECU cannot drive this coilpack directly. You still need an ICM. I good brand, new coil works just fine.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VWallin said:


> I'd throw away both stock icm and coilpack! A friend of mine is running one of these motorsport coilpacks on his bmw m5 engine and he is pushing almost 1000whp with no issues! I've recently upgraded to 3 msd coils with a Link 3 channel icm and before that i was using a ford edis coilpack with an aftermarket bosch 3 channel ignitor on stock engine management.
> Buy this http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_291&products_id=1780 And this http://www.thor-racing.co.uk/creation/thumbnail.asp?width=300&pic=Link_Igniter.jpg and your worries are over


Thank you! USRT needs to be the first company that delivers this complete setup.



pimS said:


> Having spark troubles?


Nahh, got a new coilpack in 2006, so its time to do something before the troubles starts. After I started to use the F3CS I'm fine. You are using them as well?



bonesaw said:


> The stock ECU cannot drive this coilpack directly. You still need an ICM. I good brand, new coil works just fine.


Thanx for info. I'm a fan of using oem parts or if they are up to the 30psi world.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Thank you! USRT needs to be the first company that delivers this complete setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My car hasn't run since december 2011 But they are still in there, and worked fine.

I wouldn't sweat it with your coilpock, mine is still the one from the factory


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

I went to a wrecking yard and picked up a coil pack from a ford Mustang for 30bucks. Works way better than the stock unit. Now if the coil fails I can get a used one for cheap. Or buy an after market Accell unit for under 100 bucks. The ford coil tops out at around 40 thousand volts if I am correct. The Accell unit does like 43 thousand.


----------

